# My daughter is asking for advice on leasing a horse.



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

My short answer is that this was a great horse to ride recreationally, for almost free....but when the situation turns to a lease where there will be more expense, your daughter needs to take another look. Based on this information, it's likely that the owner won't live up to the financial end and the horse could be up for sale by the barn owner or your daughter would have to pay the board herself. If she's going to make that much of a financial commitment, it seems to me that she should be doing it for a horse that can do what she wants to do. Sounds like this Morgan will be in a pickle for a while, but the barn owner isn't going to let him be seriously neglected, surely, for her own reputation. If the friend keeps on this path, not paying board, the barn owner can sell him to someone else who is looking for that type of horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, very sticky problem. Unfortunately you only have two options as I see it. You can move the horse and more or less be "saddled" with caring & paying for a horse that is not yours. Also keep in mind, the owner, could at anytime, sell the horse from under you. Or you can just keep doing what you are doing right now until the barn owner forces the situation (ceases the horse) & look for a horse more suited to what you want from a lease horse situation. Keep in the mind, the horse is bonding with you because you are spending time with him. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I agree with Ladytrails- if the owners aren't paying now, they won't in the future. If the horse is not what she wants, she should not get into a situation where she will likely be the one responsible for him. I would not recommend getting any further involved that she is already.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies so far, good advice imo. 
Now to figure out how to send her a link, 
maybe she'll start coming around HF


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Don't do it._

_They are already behind on board, so how long would it take for them to end up not paying board in this new situation, where it now comes down to you to pay their half?_

_Plus, this current place is 40 minutes out. There is a good possibility that you could find a more suitable horse, one that you could do hunters or jumpers on, closer to where you are. _


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would let them and the BO figure it out and hightail it out of there. In most areas of North America it is very easy to find an appropriate jumping trainer and a horse to ride where the bills will get paid by the owner!! Don't put up with the sketchy, not paying board nonsense...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

At one time we were looking for someone to "free lease" because we have a toddler and we dident want our horse to just waste away at the stable. We offered to pay for everything. All we asked in return was to make sure he was fed and ridden/exercised. im sure if you do a little digging, theres lots of horse owners that may be willing to fee lease if you are able to dedicate the time


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

either buy the horse, something you don't seem to want to do, and it isnt really suitable for you, or pat the horse on the head and walk away. We cant save them all.
First I would expect the current barn owner not to let you take horse until she is paid. Second I guarantee you will end up paying 100% of the upkeep for a horse that isnt even yours, Then one day the "Owners" will decide to sell it out from under you.
Seriously, pat it on the head, and walk away.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Ugh! I just went through a similar situation myself...so I completely understand the emotional tug-of-war she is putting herself through. I felt so bad for the horse - but I knew he was not the "right" horse to be buying....the barn owner wanted me to buy him and take over his care...the owner wanted me to continue to lease - even though the owner was having trouble paying for everything the horse needed. PLUS the barn was further than I wanted to continue to drive... So yeah, I get it.

For me? I decided that I didn't need to be involved in the drama. He is a good horse - and if he needs to go to a new owner, I'm sure there is someone out there who is a perfect match for him. But in the meantime, I did not need to be involved in any dispute or nastiness between the horse owner and the barn owner.

So I patted the horse on the head....and walked away.

It was hard - but I have no regrets.


----------

